# Tokina 12-24mm or other "wide" angle shots



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

In honor of Rusty's new 12-24mm lens, post up some of your WIDE angle shots.

My favorite subject this week shot with at 12mm..



I know, I know.. You're tired of the Amaryllis but it's about gone now..


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't have a lot of wide angle stuff but here is one that the x-ray machine didn't ruin


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I like airplanes. Very interesting shot. I like it.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, someone likes airplane shots? I took this one today.
I was at one of my customers when this Southwest came right on over going to Hobby Airport. Its not the best but's its my first moving object and it didn't turn out too blurry.
I was watching them come in with the wind that we had and oh man I don't know how they do it. Those pilots are good.
I mean those planes were going from side to side fighting the wind.

I tinted the sky a little bit because it turned out so white.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*Canon 10-22*

A couple from the Canon 10-22:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I like that straight up from the bottom shot!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Very nice, Jason. Thanks for sharing.
Arlon, I'm at the airport all the time. Maybe I can get some more for you guys in the future. I started taking my D50 with me to work again.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Arlon said:


> I like that straight up from the bottom shot!


Me too.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*thanks*



Arlon said:


> I like that straight up from the bottom shot!


Thanks, I've actually got a friend who has a camera store. He swears by the Tokina. Your shot is very impressive. Tokina has really outdone themselves with this lens. I'd like to mess with it someday. I've heard it's built very well too.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I don't have it yet, but hope to have it in my bag by the time we take our road trip to Colorado and Utah this summer.

For now, this will have to do. It was taken with a Sigma 18-50 f/2.8 at the DHRA Texas Diesel Nationals a couple of months ago.
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd liked to have seen that event. I'm diesel fan.. Had a diesel boat, got a diesel truck and looking into a diesel commuter..


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

All nice shots. I only have one "wide angle" and haven't used it but once..










Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's a few more from the past weekend with the Tokina.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks like an Annual Report to Stockholders....photo shoot to me. Well done...
regards, Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you Rich. Hopefully some of the images will be used for that very purpose.
This is one I took yesterday at my work. We are in the process of automating one of our assembly lines and are going through the debugging and testing of the equipment. The GM wanted a shot of the entire assembly cell and the only way I could do that was with the 12-24mm Tokina and standing on top of a lift 25 feet in the air.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Jason, nice scenery!

I love the wide angles. There are just so many shots I get with the wide that I simply couldn't have gotten any other way..

Keep them coming!

Tokina 12-24mm really brings out the blues in clear skies.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

After seeing y'alls pictures, it just makes me want that lens even more. At the birthday party I shot, I wanted so badly to walk up to a table and set the camera down on the corner and shoot it. With the lens manually focused at about 2-3 feet, it should have got almost everyone at the table in focus.

I had the idea, just no lens to pull it off. Maybe next time.
Mike


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

I was torn betwen a used 17-40L and or a Tokina. Looks like I know which I'm getting.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

From the DOF stand point this is a similar shot. I set the camera down on a dock and and pushed the button.

Lens was set at 13mm, F22, 1/30s. Again I was going for max DOF. Everything form about 2ft on is pretty sharp.

http://www.pbase.com/arlon/image/92...base.com/arlon/image/92992371/large.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

The lens is junk. Actually this was the photographer's miss from this morning. Cougar, you out there?

Edit - sarcasim on the lens. I missed the hyperfocal point on this and it's still sharp.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I sure wish they would mark modern lenses! Not gonna happen though. Nice picture! If you are into archetectural photography at all, you'll love the tokina.


----------

